# Rave Packaging



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Took delivery of 1kg of Fudge and 1kg of Jampit. Usual speedy delivery and excellent communication but when the package arrived I had a couple of issues. Firstly, the package was damaged in transit and the Fudge bag had been split and allowed some beans to spill - not many, but some. Secondly, rather than the usual rubberized foil bags that are re-sealable, both beans arrived in a paper backed foil bag which does not appear to be re-sealable. Have they changed their packaging or do they swap between the two varieties?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have mentioned this in another thread somewhere, ive had a couple of the rave 1KG bags turn up split down the black bag sides. I just gaffa tape the bags up on arrival. Their packaging is very secure, must be posties...


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to say, I love Rave and their excellent service. Get my stuff delivered to Barcelona and never had problems with th packaging - and I can't imagine Royal Mail being any worse than their Spanish counterparts! Moreover, they always do me the favour of reducing my orders by 100g to reduce my mail costs by half.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The rave 1 kg bags are never resealable however the 250 bags are, I think is down to the posties as they are packed really well, have you spoken to rave about it as they are pretty hot on customer service


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I ordered 1kg of ground coffee from Rave and that came in the black plasticised re-sealable bag..... I will contact Rave for their feedback...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I get 1kg bags (paper) through Amazon and have never had a problem and our posties are not the gentlest of people, found them trying to force one through the letterbox once!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Ive never had a burst rave bag .May be local post?


----------

